# Dog on Dog Aggression



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

I don't have any advice for you but just wanted to welcome you to the forum. I know that there are some very knowledgable people on here that can answer your question.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Hello and welcome,
Since she is new to your home, she is probably testing her boundaries and hopefully it will stop soon. If you think that it is getting out of hand, the seperating them is good but I think they will work it out among themselves. Hopefully one of the trainers here will be able to tell you some more advice.


----------



## kalkid (Feb 22, 2007)

Yeah hopefully she's just an alpha personality and is trying to claim everything and show whos boss. However I would be lying if I didn't say I would be a little concerned about a dog that "attacks" another unprovoked or by the way you describe it goes out of her way to attack. My girl is funny around other dogs. If they are submissive everything is fine but if they try to play with her or get a little to aggressive with her she'll go off on them for a few seconds but as soon as they stop it everything is fine and she won't continue to go after them. It's strange really. If I didn't know any better I would have guessed that she hadn't been socialized around other dogs but it sounds like she came from place with other dogs. I'd just keep a close eye on it. Hopefully a trainer will help. My instinct would be to step in if it was serious and correct her showing that I'm the boss of everything including her but perhaps a "professional" would say that is wrong. Maybe keep her leashed around the other dog so it would be easier to control? There's tons of trainers on here that will help I'm sure.


----------



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

Talk to Maggies Mom...she has an Alpha Female and can give u tips...Good luck....dont give up!! Hang in there


----------



## Bogart'sMom (Sep 16, 2005)

It's just my opinion and I might be wrong but I would not let her act that way as someone said she might see how far she can go and as it is in my house the dogs don't have to love each other but they need to learn to live with eachother. My Dani (1st Female Golden we had) was 3 years old when ZsaZsa( then 2 year old Australian cattle dog) came to join our family. I think the first or 2nd evening Dani was chewing a bone that ZsaZsa thought she should have and they had a little squabble my hubby then let out with his deep voice and very loud a What the Heck so to speak and showed both that he was unpleased and both didn't touch that bone anymore for the rest of the evenning.(that was there first and alst fight all the years they were together) They became okay friends they slept in the same room with us, they played together once in a while they were good with eachother and we had peace AND Dani had peace that was the main concern. I bring the new dog into the house it's my responsibility to protect the first dog. Now if the first dog stays No1 between the 2 of them is another thing. It doesn't have to be that way BUT he deserves to have peace and not getting hurt by a dog that just came into the house. 
I would also start with some obedience training to astablish leadership. 
All the best,:wave:


----------



## Hokiehudsons (May 22, 2008)

I would like to thank everyone for the advice. I took woodysmama's advice and contacted Maggies Mom.


----------



## Hokiehudsons (May 22, 2008)

We are amazed at how Allie and Mack get along now. I asserted my dominance over Allie and started telling her no when she attacked Mack. I also started protecting Mack when she attacked. They now get along as if they had been together for years. Mack and Allie now even sleep on the same bed sometimes. We are so happy that it is working out. We were scared the way they were acting toward each other last week. Thanks again for all the advice.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

congratulations!! I'm glad they are best buds now. I'm sure it's a relief for you and the family.


----------



## goldiebear101 (Jun 4, 2008)

Hi there, I am dealing with the same situation right now. I have called our vet as this has happened twice, our loving but nervous golden (3 years old) has suddenly taken to attacking our 13 yeor old black lab mix. The first time was 6 months ago, then agin on Friday. It is terrifying!. It was totally unprovoked from what we saw, but who knows what goes on in there world/mind. Anyway, we separated them right away, then called our vet. They strongly encouraged us to get them back to gether as soon as possible, but this time put the golden (the attacker) on her leash and keep her on it in the house, the black lab was terrified to be near her, but eventaully within a couple of hours they were best buds again. Our vet has also recommend an all natural no drugs product called BioCalm which we are starting her on today to settle her nerves down. She has always been very nervous and that is where the problem comes in, they are anxious and we don't know or recognize the sign before they attack. It does not by any means make her a vicious dog, jsut anxious. Try the BioCalm and keep a close eye on them and maybe call the vet to see if one of them is in pain. Hope it works out, let me know.


----------



## goldiebear101 (Jun 4, 2008)

Thanks, but I am still VERY careful until we get Goldiebear settled down...... I am on high alert and still nervous, as I type this she is calmly and lovingly laying at me feet, but the school buses wil be pulling up again and she will be off ...


----------



## Hokiehudsons (May 22, 2008)

Mack and Allie get along now for the most part. I am beginning to figure out the trigers for Allie attacking Mack. I noticed that if I correct Mack in front of her she gets aggresive with him and if I do not giver her attention directly after correcting him she will go after him. It is almost as if she is trying to tell him not to upset me. I also found out that they have one toy that they can not share. The rest of the toys they will play with together and chase each other around the yard. My wife and I were sitting on our deck when Allie attacked Mack at Jessica's feet. I immediatly told Allie no and protected Mack. This stoped the attack immediatly and then I picked up the toy and threw it away. Since then they have not really gotten into any disagreements.


----------

